# early bird menus:looking for somewhere for next week in D. 2 but prices have shot up!



## putsch (22 Oct 2009)

Over the last few months there has been great value in good restaurants for early bird menus but have been looking around for somewhere for next week in Dublin 2 and prices have shot up - I wonder why?

Anyone any good recommendations? looking for e.g. 20euro  courses 25 euro 3 courses.


----------



## MANTO (22 Oct 2009)

*Re: early bird menus*

Maybe a Key Post? - we all like to dine out for great value


----------



## addob (23 Oct 2009)

*Re: early bird menus*

One of my favorite places is Papaya on Ely Place just off the Green, they do an Early Bird Special at €23 for three courses from 5 to 7. 
Great menu, good food and service, probably the place I miss most after moving out of the City Centre!



I'm hungry already 
addob


----------



## gipimann (23 Oct 2009)

*Re: early bird menus*

Another suggestion for the pot!   I ate at this restaurant for the first time recently, and enjoyed it immensely (the steak was gorgeous!).   Pre-theatre menu 5-7 Mon-Thur, 2 courses €21, 3 courses €23. 



Click on the Menu link and scroll down past the Lunch menu to see the early bird special.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Oct 2009)

*Re: early bird menus*

I like [broken link removed] but see their early bird is running out on 10th November presumably in the run up to Christmas.  Their royalty card is handy also.


----------



## MandaC (26 Oct 2009)

*Re: early bird menus*



gipimann said:


> Another suggestion for the pot!   I ate at this restaurant for the first time recently, and enjoyed it immensely (the steak was gorgeous!).   Pre-theatre menu 5-7 Mon-Thur, 2 courses €21, 3 courses €23.
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the Menu link and scroll down past the Lunch menu to see the early bird special.



I really like the sound of this one and must try!


----------



## shesells (31 Oct 2009)

*Re: early bird menus*

Tiger Becs on Dawson St (Thai, below Samsara) have an all night value meal €18 for two courses and €25 for three. Beware the 12.5% service charge but in fairness the service was excellent as was the food.


----------



## lyonsie (31 Oct 2009)

*Re: early bird menus*

Have eaten at 'Dax' and "Fitzers' (Marco P White) with their earlybirds and great value for great food.


----------



## putsch (1 Nov 2009)

*Re: early bird menus*

Thanks for the recommendations. I'm ashamed to admit that I seem to have got v conservative as I get older and am not too keen on asian food - much prefer classic european.

I tried out Bleu Bistro recently and was v disappointed. We were put at a table at the window and even though the restaurant was empty 2 other groups were squeezed in beside us so that we couldn't speak privately and had to do a lot of "excuse me" as we got in and out.  The menu was v dull and the portions tiny - not that that really bothers me if the quality is good but this was bad. The mash was thin and runny - like smash actually. Wont be back.

I have had good EBs in La Mere Zou and Chatham Brasserie but both seem to have put up their prices recently - I guess you get what you pay for!


----------



## shaking (2 Nov 2009)

*Re: early bird menus*

I went to Dobbin's on Saturday night their early bird is €25 for 3 courses there was a 10% service charge, food and service was excellent so I didn't have a problem with it. Also Donnybrook Fair do 2 courses for €19 or 3 for €25 with a free glass of wine.

Lots of good deals out there!


----------



## soy (7 Nov 2009)

*Re: early bird menus*

Hardwood in Cork has a very good early bird, 2 course for 24e or 3 for 28e. 
Better again is the 3 courses plus wine for 20euro on Tue and Wed nights. Food and service is of a high standard IMHO.

www.hardwood.ie


----------



## missdaisy (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: early bird menus*

Just reviving this discussion! Does anybody have any suggestions for a good early bird in Cork city on a Saturday night? Or even a recommendation for a good non expensive meal in COrk over the weekend!?


----------

